# Non Sourdough Starter



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 11, 2021)

Doing something different.

Non sourdough starter. Called Poolish

150g AP flour
150g Filtered or bottled water (room temp)
1 pinch of yeast
container with a lid.

Mix the poolish very good, cover

Let rise from 4-24 hours on counter.







BBL


----------



## TulsaJeff (Apr 12, 2021)

Abi (my better half) does sourdough starters quite often and uses them for anything and everything.. they make awesome pancakes by the way.

I'll watch how this one goes for you with interest!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 13, 2021)

Hope i dont overproof this one.

Mixed the poolish with 98* water 210g
stir together good.






Mixed in my flour, yeast and salt. Mix good to hydrate the flour and let rest covered for 30 mins.






First fold, cover and let reat another 30 mins.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 13, 2021)

Great results on this kettle bread.

Rolled into a large boule.






Now in the well floured banneton for a final 45 min rise.






In the pre heated dutch. I still gotta get this down good.






Scored the top with scissors.






Covered and in the kettle for 22 mins













Rotate dutch and take the lid off for 18 mins






All done looking and smelling good. Cool time






Bottom turned out good.






Looks good. Taste good.






With some chimichurri for some friends.


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

A lot of bread and pizza guys swear by poolish I love the taste of sourdough so any recipe calling for poolish gets Luigi my sourdough buddy/ starter. Your bread looks awesome, one question don't you have a sharp knife or dough  lame?    

One slice with the lame held at a 45* angle will help with your bread rise which will also open up the internal bread structure.
Dan


----------



## daspyknows (Apr 14, 2021)

Nice looking loaf of bread.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 14, 2021)

forktender said:


> A lot of bread and pizza guys swear by poolish I love the taste of sourdough so any recipe calling for poolish gets Luigi my sourdough buddy/ starter. Your bread looks awesome, one question don't you have a sharp knife or dough  lame?
> 
> One slice with the lame held at a 45* angle will help with your bread rise which will also open up the internal bread structure.
> Dan


Cut dough or operate?


----------



## forktender (Apr 14, 2021)

I never thought about using my Havalons as a lame.


----------

